#ubuntu-bd 2011-04-25
<tarunno> ping to Tanvir 
 * Tanvir pokes tarunno back
<Tanvir> আহার করিতে গিয়াছিলাম।
<tarunno> Tanvir, accha pmlineeditor ta keda?
<Tanvir> উনি একজন ভারতীয় উইকিমিডিয়া। পশ্চিমবঙ্গে বাস। বাংলা বোঝেন।
<Tanvir> তবে তাঁর মূল কাজের ক্ষেত্র ছিলো সিম্পল ইংলিশ উইকিপিডিয়া ও উইকিভার্সিটি।
<Tanvir> মেটাতেও তিনি অ্যাকটিভ। আসলে আমরা দুজনই কাউন্টারভ্যান্ডালিজমে পরিচিত হয়েছি।
<Tanvir> বাংলা উইকিপিডিয়ার চ্যানেল আছে জানতে পেরে তিনি সেখানে অবস্থান করছেন।
<Tanvir> আরও বলতে গেলে তিনি একজন গ্লোবাল প্রশাসক।
<Tanvir> অর্থাৎ http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Special:WikiSets/7 ছাড়া সকল প্রকল্পে তিনি প্রশাসক সরঞ্জাম ব্যবহার করতে পারেন।
<Tanvir> tarunno vai upre answer dichi :)
<Tanvir> সম্পূরক প্রশ্ন থাকলে কর্তে পারেন। :D
<tarunno> question: ami xchat e Bangla porte pari na keno?
<Tanvir> apni ki Windows e?
<Tanvir> XChat 2 use kortesen?
<tarunno> apni eison ki bangla likhen je pora jaay na?
<tarunno> ;)
<Tanvir> mane! ami suddho bangla lkhsi
<tarunno> font settings thik korlam, need to reload
<tarunno> na, likhen nai.
<Tanvir> koren reload
<tarunno> apne invisible Bangla likhsen ja motei pora jaay na
<tarunno> sob dosh paner
<tarunno> apner*
<Tanvir> এইবার কি দেখা যায় হে?
<tarunno> na
<tarunno> dekha lekha kono tai jaay na
<tarunno> salar mejaj tai kharap hocche
<Tanvir> taile ami je eita koise, bujhlen kemne?
<Tanvir> mejaj kharap korien na, apner OS ki ekhon?
<tarunno> abar ki, bill miar bakso
<tarunno> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP4fWMLofvo
<tarunno> mojar ekta vid
<Tanvir> Windows hoile dekhte paben na.. kainda lav nai
<Tanvir> Windows e bangla dekhte chaile ChatZilla te jump koren ;)
<tarunno> duniyar sob math teacher emon hoile bhalo hoito
<Tanvir> video download hoitese
<tarunno> dhur, windows e aschi ekru somoyer jonno
<tarunno> eto kandar time nau
<tarunno> nai*
<Tanvir> taile na kainda kam koira Ubuntu te dour paren
<tarunno> khaite jai
<Tanvir> jan, video ta jotil :)
<tarunno> aslam
<Tanvir> mm, ami ghumaite jabo
<Tanvir> ebong gelam
#ubuntu-bd 2011-04-27
<tuhin> http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
#ubuntu-bd 2011-04-28
<tuhin> welcome sohag 
<sohag> thanks
<tuhin> right click on this channel's tab and add to favorites
<tuhin> do the same with mint-bd channel
<sohag> ok done
<sohag> thanks
<tuhin> now evtiem u open xchat , u will connect to these 2 channels
#ubuntu-bd 2011-04-30
<tuhin> hi noor 
<tuhin> i mplaying OpenRA
<tuhin> come join us
<tuhin> http://openra.res0l.net/download/linux/deb/playtest/20110429
<Tuhin_PC> noor: ?? u there
<noor> Hi!
<noor> now I'm here with you
<noor> how are you bro?
<noor> Tuhn_PC: brother I'm sorry to lately reply you
<Tuhin_PC> i m ok
<Tuhin_PC> just some fever
<Tuhin_PC> did u get the link i sent?
<Tuhin_PC> to install  game?
<Tuhin_PC> install it and join us in multiplayer
<Tuhin_PC> r u from mint10 now?
<Tuhin_PC> noor?
<noor> yeah bro
<noor> I've installed it after getting that link from you
<noor> yeah
<noor> I'm from mint10
<noor> fr0m the lxde environment
<Tuhin_PC> now opena nd clcik join game
<Tuhin_PC> noor: ?
<noor> I have tired to open it but it is not opening 
<Tuhin_PC>    #openra  join 
<Tuhin_PC> tell ur prob there
<abhi_69> anybody here for chat?
<abhi_69> hello all
<Tuhin_PC> noor: i m back
#ubuntu-bd 2013-04-26
<schock> Hi InfoAngel, lubotu2, Tanvir. http://piratepad.net/OpBangladesh
<InfoAngel> Title: "PiratePad: OpBangladesh" - http://tinyurl.com/cjld7of
#ubuntu-bd 2013-04-27
<schock> > Workers trapped inside are heard screaming for oxygen and asking for their limbs to be cut off so that they can get out. Rescue operations continue. Warnings had been issued earlier about the lack building safety, but the factory owners forced anxious workers to show up for work with threats of no-pay and termination. Thousands of garment workers are protesting in all kinds of ways to have their voices heard, across Bangladesh.  How many more have to d
<schock> ie before the Brands, Bangladeshi government and the Factory owners behave as human beings?
#ubuntu-bd 2014-04-21
<tangim> #bangladesh e thaken naken @ raihan
<tangim> raihan :
#ubuntu-bd 2014-04-22
<raihan> #bangladesh
<NaSb> achi..
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-25
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Hello Every one!!
<pavlushka> QA time in za
<QA> pavlushka: It is 2016-04-25 09:54:06 SAST
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> slept all afternoon
<pavlushka> hmm..
<pavlushka> good
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-26
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> Kilos: So QA is back, yeah
<pavlushka> Kilos:  and how are you ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> Ekushey if you duys are having a release party keep photos and so on 
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am ok, hadn't slept last night though fixing my Sister's PC!
<Kilos> ouch
<pavlushka> Kilos: I might get an afternoon sleep instead, :)
<Kilos> good idea
<belkinsa> o/ all
<Kilos> hi belkinsa 
<belkinsa> How are you, Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty belkinsa and you?
<belkinsa> I'm fine, though a bit tired.  I woke up at 6 AM today.
<Kilos> dont overdo things
<Kilos> your health comes first
<belkinsa> I know.
<Kilos> hi annasha 
<pavlushka> Kilos: I woke up, :) feeling a little better.
<Kilos> thats good
<pavlushka> need a real coffee but it will be okay with tea!
<Ekushey> Rezwan: nomoshkar dada
<Rezwan> Ekushey, নমস্তে
<Ekushey> শরীর ভালু?
<Rezwan> আজ্ঞে হ্যাঁ
<Ekushey> বেশ বেশ
<Ekushey> টিভি সিরিজ দেখা শেষ?
<Rezwan> ভাত খেতে গেলুম। শেষ করতে পারিনি
<Ekushey> পাঠশালা থেকে আমাকে টিভি প্রোগাম বানাতে বলছে
<Rezwan> বাহহ
<Ekushey> ওরা প্রডিউস করবে (পয়সা-পাতি দিবে আরকি)
<Rezwan> টেকাটুকা কে দিবে?
<Rezwan> গুড গুড গুড
<Rezwan> তাইলে আর চিন্তা কী
<Ekushey> কিন্তু আমি টপিক খুঁজে পাচ্ছি না
<Ekushey> ইকুইপমেন্টও ওরাই দিবে
<Rezwan> এক মাদ্রাসা ছাত্রের জঙ্গী হওয়ে উঠার গল্প তৈয়ার করেন
<Ekushey> পরে কল্লা টাকা পরবে
<Rezwan> তা ঠিক
<Rezwan> যে হারে আজকাল হচ্ছে
<Ekushey> জ্যাকুলিন মিথিলাকে কাস্ট করব ভাবছি
<Ekushey> নাপিতের মাইয়া
<Rezwan> ইহা কে?
<Ekushey> বাংলাদেশের সানি লিওন
<Rezwan> পর্ণ করেছে?
<Ekushey> দেখি কি বানানো যায়
<Ekushey> যে গরম পরেছে দাদা
<Ekushey> আমি বলতে পারি না
<Rezwan> গরম ভালো, নায়িকার পোষাক-আশাক কম থাকবে
<Ekushey> তবে আধা নাঙা ভিডু আছে
<Ekushey> হু
<Rezwan> পুরা নাঙ্গা না হলে সানি লিওন হতে পারবে না
<Ekushey> ভাইরাল বানানো জন্য আধা নাঙা করতেই হবে
<Ekushey> অফ ক্যামেরা হয় লিচ্চয়
<Rezwan> তা তো সবাই হয়
<Rezwan> অফ ক্যামেরান নাঙ্গা সবাই হয়
<Rezwan> ক্যামেরায় হওয়াটা গুরুত্বপূর্ণ
<Ekushey> হাহা
<Ekushey> বাংলাদেশটা হীরক রাজার দেশ হয়ে উঠেছে দাদা
<Rezwan> তা আর বলতে
<Rezwan> আইন শৃঙ্খলা বলতে আর কিছু নাই
<Ekushey> নেপাল চলে যাবো
<Rezwan> নেপালী বিবাহ করেন
<Ekushey> তবে বউ নেপাল যেতে চায় না... বলে যে নেপালে যাওয়ার ইচ্ছা ওই নেপালীর জন্য
<Ekushey> বললুম ছিঃ ছিঃ কি যে বল
<Rezwan> আপনার নেপালীর খবর এ জানলো ক্যামনে?
<Ekushey> বিশ্বাস করে না
<Ekushey> আমি বলে দিয়েছিলুম
<Ekushey> সবটা না অবশ্যি
<Rezwan> বিশ্বাস করার কথা না
<Rezwan> বিয়ার পরে আপনাকে চোখে চোখে রাখবে
<Ekushey> ;)
<Ekushey> আমার শালীর বয়েস ১৬, অতি সুন্দরী ;)
<Rezwan> বউয়ের হাতে মাইর খাবেন
<Ekushey> আমি বলেছি আমাদের বাসায় এনে রাখতে, পড়ালেখায় সুবিধে হপে। সে রাজী হয় না।
<Rezwan> সে বুঝতে পেরেছে
<Ekushey> তার চোখ অতি সুন্দর।
<Ekushey> আজ(২৬/৪/২০১৬) সন্ধ্যা ০৬ টা থেকে পরবর্তী ২৪ ঘন্টার আবহাওয়ার পূর্বাভাসঃ
<Ekushey> ‪#‎পূর্বাভাসঃ‬ সিলেট বিভাগের দু-এক জায়গায় অস্থায়ী দমকা/ঝড়ো হাওয়া সহ বৃষ্টি/বজ্রবৃষ্টি হতে পারে।এছাড়া দেশের অন্যত্র আকাশ অস্থায়ীভাবে আংশিক মেঘলাসহ আবহাওয়া প্রধানত 
<Ekushey> শুষ্ক থাকতে পারে।
<Rezwan> প্রতিদিনই বৃষ্টি হচ্ছে
<Rezwan> এখনো মেঘ ডাকছে
<Ekushey> ঢাকায় বৃস্টি মামীর দেখা নেই
<Rezwan> আজ দিনে রোদ ছিলো অবশ্য। কিন্ত গত রাতে হেভি বৃষ্টি হয়েছে
<Ekushey> সুয্যি মামাকে দেখি খালি
<Rezwan> সিলেট বৃষ্টিতে ভেসে গেলো। বন্যা হওয়ার অবস্থা।
<Ekushey> টিনের চালে বৃষ্টির শব্দ,  আহ মধু মধু
<Rezwan> লওল
<Ekushey> একটা কোবতে শুনবেন?
<Rezwan> কার কবিতা?
<Ekushey> কবিগুরু শ্রী রবী বাবুর
<Ekushey> অপ্রকাশিত কোবতে
<Ekushey> শুনুন তাহলে দাদা
<Ekushey> দু পেগ হুইস্কি সহযোগে কোবতে ভাল যায়
<Ekushey> রেডী তো?
<Rezwan> এখন হুইস্কি টানছেন নাকি?
<Ekushey> না দাদা আমি ভদকা খাই
<Ekushey> হুইস্কি আমার পোষায় না
<Ekushey> নিশি রাতে জেগে দেখি, টিনের চালে কাক,
<Ekushey> শালা আমিতো অবাক!!
<Ekushey> চোর ঢুকেছে ঘরের ভেতর, দরজাছিলো ফাঁক?
<Ekushey> শালা আমিতো অবাক!!
<Ekushey> মোবাইল নিলো, টিভি নিলো, রিমোট না হয় থাক?
<Ekushey> শালা আমিতো অবাক!!
<Ekushey> পাচ্ছে যা তা নিচ্ছে ভরে, দুই হাতেরই মুঠোয় করে,
<Ekushey> চোরটা তো নির্বাক,
<Ekushey> শালা আমিতো অবাক!!
<Ekushey> সব মালামাল বস্তা ভরে, চোর পালালো চুরি করে,
<Ekushey> যাক না চলে যাক,
<Ekushey> শালা আমিতো অবাক!!
<Ekushey> মধ্যরাতে অন্ধকারে, কুত্তা ডাকে জোরে জোরে,
<Ekushey> শিয়ালরা দেয় হাক?
<Ekushey> শালা আমিতো অবাক!!
<Ekushey> ভয়ে শরীর শিউরে ওঠে, না জানি আজ কি যে ঘটে?
<Ekushey> আবার ডাকে কাক?
<Ekushey> শালা আমিতো অবাক!!
<Ekushey> হয়নি রাতে তেমন কিছু, কোন ভূতই নেয়নি পিছু,
<Ekushey> বেঁচে গেছি যাক......
<Ekushey> শালা আমিতো অবাক!!
<Ekushey> সকালে দেখি পুরো পাড়া, মারছে সবাই বেরেক ছাড়া, মানুষ যে ঝাঁক ঝাঁক!
<Ekushey> শালা আমিতো অবাক!!
<Ekushey> দেখলাম আমি মারছে তারা, চোরটা নাকি পড়ছে ধরা,
<Ekushey> চোরের মাথায় টাক,,
<Ekushey> শালা এবারতো আমি পুরাই অবাক!!!! 
<Rezwan> মারহাবা
<Ekushey> :)
<Ekushey> বায়োমেট্রিক করেছেন
<Ekushey> ?
<Rezwan> জ্বী দাদা
<Ekushey> আমি করি নাই
<Rezwan> না করে তো উপায় নাই
<Ekushey> বাসায় লোক পাঠালে ভেবে দেখবো
<Rezwan> কল দিলেই কানের কাছে চিল্লায়
<Rezwan> সিম বন্ধ করে দিবে
<Ekushey> স্কাইপে কথা বলব
<Rezwan> হেহে সবাইকে স্কাইপে পাবেন?
<Ekushey> সেটাও কথা বটে
<Rezwan> সিম ছাড়া মোবাইল অচল। ওয়াইফাই দিয়ে খালি ব্রাউজ করতে পারবেন
<Ekushey> মোবাইল আমার বিরক্ত লাগে
<Rezwan> দামি মোবাইল কিনলেন
<Ekushey> ভুয়া সিম কিনে ফেলব
<Rezwan> ভুয়া সিম কিনতে পারেন। মেলা টেকাটুকা খরচ করে
<Rezwan> অন্যের ফিঙ্গারপ্রিন্ট থাকবে
<Rezwan> পাওয়াটা কঠিন বহে
<Rezwan> হবে*
<Ekushey> হু
<Rezwan> ফিঙ্গারপ্রিন্ট ছাড়া কোন সিম তুলা যাবেনা
<Rezwan> কেউ আপন ফিঙ্গারপ্রিন্টওয়ালা সিম বেচে ধরা খেতে চাইবে না
<Ekushey> ১০ টাকা দিলেই যে কোন ভিক্ষুক রাজী হবে
<Rezwan> হাহাহা মনে হয় না
<Rezwan> ১০ হাজার চেয়ে বসবে
<Ekushey> তাহলে আরো ১০ টাকা বেশী দিবো
<Ekushey> এহ
<Rezwan> দেখেন পারেন কী না
<Rezwan> ভিক্ষুকরা তো বোকা না
<Ekushey> তাহলে বউয়ের নামে রেজিস্টার করব
<Ekushey> মুফতে
<Ekushey> আমার ছাপ আমি দিব না
<Ekushey> আমার ছাপ মুল্যবান
<Rezwan> সেটা করতে পারেন
<Rezwan> আপনার বউ সহজেই রাজি হবে
<Ekushey> বেনিয়া গ্রামীনফোন নরওয়ে পাচার করে দিবে ছাপ
<Rezwan> করতে পারে
<Ekushey> সম্রাজ্যবাদী শক্তি প্রতিহত করতে হবে
<Ekushey> বুর্জোয়াদের রুখে দিতে হবে
<Rezwan> Ekushey,  হেহে আপনে তো কম্যুনিস্ট না
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-27
<zaki> welcome annasha 
<zaki> hi kilos..
<Kilos> morning all
<zaki> morning..
<zaki> Kilos, how r u?
<Kilos> waking up but other wise fine ty and you?
<zaki> oh.. i'm at office.. 
<zaki> oky help me..
<Kilos> yes?
<zaki> which one is the best download manager for ununtu, or which one you using..?
<Kilos> i use opera browser and dont have any issues
<zaki> :|
<Kilos> but i use wget -c to download things whenever possible
<zaki> hmm..
<zaki> i'm using xdm. 
<Kilos> faster than browsers and can go back later to fill in missing stuff
<zaki> oky..
<Kilos> quite easy to use wget -c "link"
<zaki> hmm..\
<Kilos> zaki check man wget in terminal
<zaki> :D
<zaki> done.. (y)
<zaki> speed is good. 
<Kilos> it has other switches but i have only ever used -c
<Kilos> and you find the download in your home folder
<zaki> other switches like?
<zaki> yap.. :)
<Kilos> -d and -r
<Kilos> i only need -c
<zaki> oh.. 
<Kilos> i battle to follow all the info in man pages
<zaki> -c for download.. :D
<Kilos> -c is for continue broken downloads
<zaki> oky..
<zaki> and what are using for pdf  file editing?
<Kilos> QA google pdf editor for ubuntu
<QA> Kilos: "How to Edit PDFs? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/162037/how-to-edit-pdfs :: "PDF Editor — Ubuntu Apps Directory" https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/pdfedit/ :: "What is the best PDF editor for Ubuntu Linux? - MakeUseOf" http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/what-is-the-best-pdf-editor-for-ubuntu-linux/ :: "Edit PDF files On Ubuntu Linux
<QA> using Master PDF Editor" http://www.linuxtechi.com/master-pdf-editor-ubuntu-linux/ :: "…
<Kilos> i dont do much editing
<zaki> oh.. i need one.. but don't know which one is good.. 
<zaki> now i have to test all apps.
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> read the logs 
<pavlushka> Hellow Kilos !
<Kilos> zaki needs a good pdf editor
<pavlushka> kk
<pavlushka> Hello zaki!
<zaki> hi.. how are u..
<pavlushka> zaki: I am okay, thank you, :)
<zaki> help me with that.. 
<zaki> need a good pdf editor.. which one u use? 
<pavlushka> zaki, ubuntu has a builtin pdf viewer and you can print any document to file as pdf, I use this method actually.
<zaki> that one is just viewer.. not editor..
<pavlushka> zaki: writeup the things or copied to any text editor and print it to file, not to printer and in file option select pdf format.
<zaki> it's a trick!
<zaki> actually i need an apps. :|
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, so you want a standalone pdf editor?
<zaki> yap.
<zaki> got one.. Master PDF.
<pavlushka> use apt-get install libreoffice-pdfimport
<zaki> pdf plugin of libreoffice?
<pavlushka-> So congrats zaki. :)
<zaki> hmm.. :)
<pavlushka-> Now on phone bcoz of glorious power cut,  :) so gotta go, see ya guys.
<Kilos> cheers  pavlushka- 
<zaki> oky. :)
<pavlushka-> Cheers!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and everyone else
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos and everyone else!
<pavlushka> Hello annasha !
<Kilos> hi annasha 
<pavlushka> So Kilos , you were google for a while?
<Kilos> yes i didnt tick in the typing box before typing
<Kilos> i mess up like that often
<pavlushka> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-28
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Kilos: o/
<pavlushka> Kilos: checked the logs and its the reply, :p
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos !
<Kilos> tired today lad, had a bad night but otherwise ok, and you?
<pavlushka> cant tell, ask our power grid systems, so unstable :(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> unstable power sucks, has damaged many hard drives
<Kilos> ext4 the best for those probs
<pavlushka> good to hear that, :)
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos !
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<NaSb> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<NaSb> Night Kilos ;)
<Kilos> you going to bed now NaSb ?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i see
<NaSb> Nope 
<Kilos> we say night or good night when leaving to go sleep
<Kilos> its 5.35pm here so still afternoon /evening
<NaSb> In our country, it is now night
<Kilos> yes you are 2 hours ahead of us
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> have a look at tzwatch
<NaSb> 4 hours ahead :p 
<Kilos> you can set it to give times in different zones with one command
<Kilos> oh 4
<Kilos> whew
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-29
<NaSb> আস সালামু-আলাইকুম :)
<pavlushka> hello every one!
<pavlushka> and Hi NaSb!
<pavlushka> Almost Good morning Kilos, :p
<pavlushka> Hi Ekushey !
<NaSb> pavlushka: Hello, শুভ দুপুর :D
<pavlushka> NaSb, have you seen zaki around?
<NaSb> nope
<pavlushka> hmm.
<pavlushka> NaSb, what tool do you use to manipulate pdf files in ubuntu?
<NaSb>  manipulate pdf মানে?
<pavlushka> view and edit pdf file
<NaSb> আমার আসলে pdf ইডিট করার প্রয়োজন পড়েনা, আর আমি Document Viewer দিয়ে pdf ওপেন করি
<pavlushka> hmm.
<NaSb> Scribus দিয়ে মনে হয় pdf ইডিট করা যায়
<pavlushka> you can also use libreoffice to view pdf.
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> brb cables, :p
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hmm...
<pavlushka> ^
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> i see abhra was here
<pavlushka> wow!
<pavlushka> i was a bit busy! and power was down.
<pavlushka> Kilos: why didn't you poke him? adhra
<Kilos> i wasnt here
<pavlushka> anyways, its good,
<pavlushka> Sorry about your sharks, :(
<Kilos> im busy trying to learn some xml and build a team to translate http://raisingphoenicia.com/62
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> to me its sport
<pavlushka> Yes, I am talking w.r.t sport as well.
<Kilos> i dont cry when my fav team loses
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> hi annasha 
<annasha> hi Kilos 
<annasha> how are you
<Kilos> well ty and you?
<annasha> fine. 
<Kilos> does pavlushka keep you busy?
<Kilos> he can really nag 
 * pavlushka no way
<Kilos> lol
<annasha> hihihi
<annasha> i am busy for mi work.  so sorry
<annasha>  tall me what are you doing.
<Kilos> i am looking at translating a game into afrikaans
<annasha> in afrikaans language?
<Kilos> yes
 * pavlushka Kilos is from South Africa.
<Kilos> half of the people here speak afrikaans
<Kilos> pavlushka why dont you try translate the game to bangla
<pavlushka> Kilos: let try to translate the ubuntu-desktop first, :)
<annasha> vary good idea
<pavlushka> annasha: Yeah, you would say that I know, :p
<Kilos> no man a desktop will look funny with squigles all over
<annasha> try your Laval bast.
<Kilos> do you mind if i help you with english spelling?
<Kilos> level best
<Kilos> i understand what you are saying
<Kilos> some people get offended
<pavlushka> Kilos: its better to play games with squiggles, right?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> games with squigles is fine
<pavlushka> not in the desktop! , :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> squiggles
 * pavlushka feeling sleepy
<pavlushka> good night every one!
<pavlushka> Good Night Kilos !
<Kilos> night pavlushka sleep tight
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-30
<pavlushka> Morning NaSb !
<NaSb> Good Morning pavlushka :)
<NaSb> Nice to see you 
<pavlushka> NaSb, same here, :)
<pavlushka> NaSb, Do you know when will be the release party?
<NaSb> Do you have breakfast?
<NaSb> Now I'm having breakfast :)
<pavlushka> NaSb, Sure enjoy your fast breaking meal fo the day, :)
<NaSb> Kilos: Good morning 
<NaSb> Ping: pavlushka
<pavlushka> NaSb, pong
<NaSb> are you migration 14.04 to 16.04?
<pavlushka> NaSb, yep, in xubuntu, ubuntu & MATE
<NaSb> 3 distros 1 pc :o
<Kilos> NaSb pavlushka o/
<pavlushka> NaSb, but I have an ubuntu 14.04 still running just to test the "do-release-upgrade" command upgrading from LTS to LTS, :)
<pavlushka> Hello, Kilos !
<pavlushka> Kilos, today I am having only pumpkin curry and pulse with tomato, :(
<Kilos> all curry is good
<pavlushka> :p
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-01
<pavlushka> Good Morning Guys!
<pavlushka> Helo
<pavlushka> zaki: ooo, long time!!!
<zaki> good morning.. :)
<zaki> hah. long time. 
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> great! and you?
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<Kilos>  morning pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How are you today?
<Kilos> and zaki and annasha 
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<pavlushka> I am Good, thanks!
<pavlushka> zaki: do you know when is the release party of ubuntu-bd?
<Kilos> pavlushka have you tried redshift
<Kilos> its in the repos
<pavlushka> no, not yet, let me check it.
<pavlushka> bbl
<zaki> pavlushka, i don't know about it. 
<annasha> hi
<annasha> good
<annasha> morning is gone
<Kilos> hehe it is 8.35 am here still
<zaki> so kilos what is your real name?
<Kilos> Miles
<Kilos> and yours zaki ?
<zaki> nice.
<zaki> mine is Zaki. :)
<Kilos> cool
<zaki> annasha, wb
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<NaSb> zaki: Hello Good Noon :)
<zaki> good noon :) NaSb 
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<NaSb> Hello Kilos, Good Morning 
<zaki> nasb what do you do?  web developer?
<pavlushka> Hello NaSb !
<pavlushka> Hello Guest80164 !
<pavlushka> And Mr. Rezwan, Hello!
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> what curry today pavlushka 
<pavlushka> still to find out, giggles!
<Kilos> we can buy a wonderful vegetable curry here made by golddish
<Kilos> great to just eat out of the can
<pavlushka> sounds cool!
<pavlushka> QA define golddish
<QA> pavlushka: I don't know about golddish. Maybe you meant Goldfish or goldfish?
<Kilos> golddish here
<Kilos> http://www.pakco.co.za/gold-dish/
<zaki> :D
<Kilos> the hot one is just as nice
<Kilos> im a curry muncher
<pavlushka> mmm, a little indie range, the golddish can series!
<Kilos> there are other brands in cans as well but golddish is my favourite
<pavlushka> so yummy of you Kilos !
<pavlushka> :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> pavlushka 
<Kilos> turn off your redshift and find a nice background and run it again and watch
<pavlushka> Kilos, eating, will do asap
<Kilos> ok
<belkinsa> o/ all
<Kilos> hi  belkinsa 
<belkinsa> How are you, Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> getting cold thats all
<belkinsa> Bummer, I hope you get well soon.
<Kilos> 5°c here tonight
<Kilos> im not sick just hate cold weather
<Kilos> how are you?
<Kilos> hard to type when you are shivering
<belkinsa> Oh, I see.  I'm fine, I had an amazing walk out in the woods today but now I'm home working on "Goals for Y Cyle" blog post that should be published soon.
<Kilos> great
<zaki> what are you talking about?
<Kilos> what she is working on zaki 
<Kilos> belkinsa is on the uuntu membership board and helping to revive dead locos
<Kilos> ubuntu*
<Kilos> we want more peeps to get ubuntu membership
<zaki> ow. good.
<pavlushka> belkinsa, \o/
<zaki> pavlushka, hi
<pavlushka> Hello, zaki !
<zaki> how are you doing?
<zaki> i hve some question for you.
<pavlushka> doing great
<pavlushka> ask please
<zaki> about ubuntu user group and file pemission.
<zaki> i'm not so good at it. :(
<pavlushka> zaki whats your problem with group & file permission?
<zaki> do have any resources? where i can easily understand about it.
<zaki> i installed lamp stack in ubuntu.
<pavlushka> you can google it and there are many short tutorials for it.
<pavlushka> but you can ask here for specific cases.
<zaki> the problem is my local website location is  /var/www/html/ so when i'm run it as noo root all files are not execute properly
<zaki> i'm thinking i'ts for not enough permission.
<pavlushka> zaki, sorry , didn't get the " noo root"
<zaki> non*
<zaki> question is How do I change the root directory of an apache server? :| 
<belkinsa> zaki: This is who I am: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa
<belkinsa> And this is the post I was refering too, now published: http://senseopenness.com/goals-for-y-cycle/
<zaki> reading. :)
<pavlushka> belkinsa, hello , how are you?
<zaki> hmm. good. :)
<pavlushka> zaki, tell me what you've done to install lamp-stack and created the webpage, the procedure in brief.
<belkinsa> pavlushka: See my reply to Kilos' question of the same type.  Minus the blog post.
<pavlushka> belkinsa, on it.
<zaki> oh. i just followed a tute from Digital Ocean blog.
<pavlushka> zaki, no 1,that is not updated.
<zaki> oky. than?
<pavlushka> zaki, wait a bit.
<zaki> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04
<pavlushka> zaki, exactly
<pavlushka> belkinsa, wow at Stone Soup’s Dungeon Crawl! gigles!
<pavlushka> zaki, did the installation process completed smoothly?
<Kilos> hmm...
<zaki> so i put my codes in var/www/html and run it from browser the some files are not working. i googled, and peeps saying that this problem happening cz i'hv not enough permission to access.
<zaki> yap everythinh oky with installation.
<pavlushka> zaki, ok
<zaki> pavlushka, are u from dhaka?
<pavlushka> Panchagarh
<pavlushka> zaki, the /var/www/html folder is root owned
<pavlushka> you should change the group owner to www-data
<zaki> yap i know that. so now i want to know can i change the root derectory of my apache server? or how can i get enough permission?
<zaki> .
<pavlushka> zaki, http://askubuntu.com/questions/341726/apache-the-var-www-has-root-as-owner && http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www?lq=1
<zaki> pavlushka, are you from dhaka?
<pavlushka> zaki, I am from Panchagarh, Rangpur Division. :)
<zaki> oky. :)
<pavlushka> zaki, if you are still confused after following those links, you can ask about which part you are confused, :)
<zaki> oky i'm reading. 
<Kilos> pavlushka have you watched redswitch working
<Kilos> if you watch a landscape it looks like the sun is going down
<pavlushka> Kilos, really extremely sorry, right after eating, get involved with zaki's problem, on it.
<Kilos> np man
<Kilos> it just is interesting
<Kilos> and good for people that battle to sleep
 * pavlushka laughs
<Kilos> cutting off the blue light promotes better sleep
<Kilos> blue light stops your body producing melonin i think it is called
<zaki> but there is one problem which is a huge one. I do not have permissions to Write to /var/www folder although I am Administrator. The current owner of that www folder is root. these lines made me cry. :( 
<Kilos> zaki what do you want to write in there
<Kilos> there is a command to take permission of a file or folder but needs to be used very carefully
<Kilos> otherwise it steals all roots power
<zaki> chmod 744 -R /var/www/ this one?
<Kilos> pavlushka research using chown and help him
<Kilos> does that www have to be in /var/
<pavlushka> yes Kilos.
<pavlushka> yes Kilos 
<Kilos> what
<pavlushka> answer of your both question.
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> :p
<Kilos> i would be wary of using chown in root areas
<Kilos> but it has the power to take permissions from anywhere
<zaki> than?
<pavlushka> zaki, chmod 744 -R /var/www/ , this part changes the permission recursively within /var/www directory and anything inside it.
<belkinsa> pavlushka: what's so funny on what I wrote?
<zaki> chmod 754 -R /var/www/  and this one?
<Kilos>  belkinsa you have many goals hey
<Kilos> when do you rest
<Kilos> should be safe to use chmod 754 -R /var/www/ zaki 
<belkinsa> I can rest!  I'm only going to spend a few hours a week on them.
 * belkinsa will be back, making fresh mint tea.
<zaki> why?
<pavlushka> zaki, 744 only gives normal user to read the files but cant execute any executables and no write permission, but 754 gives a normal user read and execute permission but not write permission,
 * pavlushka wishes if he could had some of that mint tea!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pavlushka dont you have mint growing anywhere
<Kilos> grows well if near a tap so it can be watered often
<zaki> oky. :) but how can a normal user can get write permission?
<zaki> wondering what sudo chmod a+r /var/www/???? this will do?
<pavlushka> zaki, try to understand the two "Solution 1 && Solution 2" of this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www?lq=1
<pavlushka> belkinsa, I am puzzled by your question, sorry, if you please rephrase at "<belkinsa> pavlushka: what's so funny on what I wrote?"
<pavlushka> belkinsa, got it, 
<pavlushka> belkinsa, you too playing games!, that's interesting, the giggles were giggles of love.
<belkinsa> pavlushka: you understand what I mean?  Ah, I see.  I do play games, I'm on Steam but alas, Steam doesn't want to run Ubuntu 16.03 64 bit.
<pavlushka> :(
<belkinsa> I think my duty is finished here.  If you guys need me, please feel free to PM me and I will jump back on.
<belkinsa> o/ all
<Kilos> ohh my
<zaki> oky.
<pavlushka> zaki, if you give write permission to normal user, then anyone can change the content of your page, and you dont expect it I think.
<pavlushka> Kilos, yes, ohh my
<zaki> nope thats only for my local environment! its not ok?
<pavlushka> zaki, no
<zaki> hmm.
<pavlushka> zaki, when you open an webpage, you actually log in to that remote machine through http port having only access to /var/www/ with read permission and without any password.
<zaki> oky there is security issues!
<pavlushka> yes.
<zaki> ok thanks. i'm going to try this. :)
<zaki> what do you think? which solution is good to try? 1 or two? i think 1.
<pavlushka> zaki, me too, :p
<zaki> what is funny here? :|
<pavlushka> zaki, I am trying to release the tension, you should always be in cheerful mood like Kilos , :p
<zaki> ha ha.. :D
<zaki> some days ago i just give up on this permission thing. :/
<pavlushka> zaki, you should dig deep on this topic and with more patience.
<zaki> yap.
<zaki> so what are you doing/
<zaki> ?
<pavlushka> zaki, at this moment concentrating on your problem but now I am shifting my mind, :p
<zaki> hah . :D 
<pavlushka> and fixing a cricket bat's rubber grip.
<zaki> i miss playing cricket. :(
<zaki> time to go.. ! 
<pavlushka> Good night zaki !
<zaki> thank pavlushka . :) Kilos . 
<zaki> Good Night all :)
<Kilos> night guys and lady
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-25
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<pavlushka> How are you?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka im ok ty and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: I m good :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-26
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<zaki> .weather chittagong
<u-la-la> Cover: Scattered, Temp: 79.7°F (26.5°C), Dew Point: 76.2°F (24.5°C), Humidity: 89%, Apparent Temp: 79.7°F (26.5°C), Pressure: 29.82in (1009.76mb), Condition: Partly Cloudy Night, Wind: Gentle breeze 8.9mph (14.4kmh) (↘) - Chittagong, Bangladesh (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<Kilos> hi zaki pavlushka 
<Kilos> very tired atm but hi guys
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> how are u doing?
<zaki> hello pavlushka and NahidSultan 
<NahidSultan> hi
<Kilos> lol still kicking but getting cold already and winter just starting
<Kilos> hi NahidSultan 
<zaki> too much hot weather around here
<zaki> -__-
<Kilos> send it here
<zaki> he he
<zaki> .weather south africa
<u-la-la> Cover: Overcast, Temp: 69.4°F (20.8°C), Dew Point: 40.6°F (4.8°C), Humidity: 35%, Apparent Temp: 69.4°F (20.8°C), Pressure: 30.05in (1017.62mb), Condition: Partly Cloudy Night, Wind: Moderate breeze 13.1mph (21.1kmh) (↖) - South Africa (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<pavlushka> Hello Dears
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: missed you bro
<pavlushka> Hello NahidSultan :)
<pavlushka> NahidSultan: sorry for the pending edit on wikipedia, That's on my todo list
 * pavlushka sending some warm wishes to Kilos.
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<Kilos> :-)
<zaki> pavlushka: :)
<zaki> and what edit?
<NahidSultan> hey pavlushka, actually what edit you're referring? sorry bad memory :p  
<pavlushka> NahidSultan: no probs, it was about Spring Offensive. I will finish that silently.
<NahidSultan> ah, I see, no probs, though incomplete articles won't be part of the contest but they will certainly remain on bnwiki
<pavlushka> NahidSultan: ha ha, I know I am out of the contest but I'll finish that anyway, on favorable circumstances :)
<NahidSultan> :) 
<NahidSultan> btw, I didn't know the username belongs to you when I responded on my talk page :P 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<NahidSultan> btw, a new photo contest is coming next week: wikiloves.org/earth
<pavlushka> I did in the router "./busybox-mips uname -a" and all other commands listed in the busybox-mips
<pavlushka> and having a system installed on usb, I can even chroot to that system, but then what?
<pavlushka> I got a full system? may be I have to bind "proc sys run and var'? to make it fully working.
<pavlushka> I forgot the bind combo actually, np though :)
<pavlushka> oops! didn't mean to post it here.
<zaki> he he
<zaki> pavlushka: what is those about? 
<zaki> was*
<pavlushka> zaki: running another system within in a system by chroot :)
<zaki> oh
<pavlushka> zaki: so what happened when you were not here?
<zaki> office :|
<zaki> exam chilo 9 theke 16
<zaki> and a bicycle ride after exam 
<pavlushka> wow!
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-27
<RemonShai> hi... zaki vai
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-28
<pavlushka> Hello every one :)
#ubuntu-bd 2018-04-25
<Fjjf> Hello, is there anybody, i had a qsn
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> Fjjf: ?
<Fjjf> Do you use ubuntu
<pavlushka> yes
<Fjjf> You know, is there any way to export libreoffice mathematical equations to latex ?
<pavlushka> Fjjf: I dont know but I think if you google about it, you can find a way :)
<Fjjf> I search the way is extremely complex
<Fjjf> And it does not become successful ultimately
<Fjjf> Can u please add me in group
<Fjjf> I want to pose this qsn there
<pavlushka> Fjjf: its #latex which I think can help, do "/j #latex"
<Fjjf> ?
<pavlushka> Fjjf: to join and post qsn on #latex channel
#ubuntu-bd 2018-04-26
<royx117> where is pavel bhai ?
<pavlushka> hey zaki , welcome!
<zaki> thanks :) 
<pavlushka> zaki: long time!, got your CCNA?
<zaki> he he
<zaki> done 
<zaki> waiting for vendor exam
<zaki> next month 
<zaki> in sha Allah
<zaki> how about you?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am not waiting for the vendors exam, thankfully :P
<zaki> :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: so how are you?
<zaki> I'm good. as always :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: that's great actually :)
<pavlushka> zaki: so how long it took all the training session for CCNA?
<zaki> around 5 months
<zaki> had dinner?
<pavlushka> zaki: yep
<pavlushka> zaki: you?
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
<zaki> :) 
<zaki> recently I'm enjoying work on snmp protocol, and various NMS like prtg, solarwinds , dude etc 
<pavlushka> zaki: good for you
<zaki> was trying to figure out how to monitor an online ups through snmp
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> :D
<zaki> that one has only a serial port and a Chinese manual
<zaki> SNMP*
<zaki> http://tandem.ck.ua/ups_mtm-eng.php
<u-la-la> [ Tandem - Electronics ] - http://tandem.ck.ua
<pavlushka> zaki: that site looks like russian or something and the engnr looks like Indian
<zaki> may be he/his company developed that device.
<zaki> Russian I think
<pavlushka> night night
<zaki> good night :)
#ubuntu-bd 2018-04-27
<pavlushka> !isitout
<lubotu2> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
#ubuntu-bd 2018-04-28
<locodir-user> hi!
<locodir-user> is  anybody here?
#ubuntu-bd 2019-04-25
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-25
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: so how it went?
<zaki> as usual , no fun 
<pavlushka> zaki: still in the office?
<zaki> nah
<zaki> home 
<zaki> from this evening 
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<zaki> thinking on installing mac on my hp 840g2
<zaki> from this evening 
<pavlushka> zaki: cool
<zaki> this is better then thinking of   ন্যাড়া মাথা 
<zaki> pavlushka, is It possible to boot windows linux and mac 
<zaki> same machine
<pavlushka> zaki: don't know but mac and windows is
<zaki> pavlushka, possible 
<zaki> pavlushka, you tried clover bootloader ?
<pavlushka> zaki: nope
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-26
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
